# Shawn Ray in the On/Off season



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Amazing stuff!

I guess he hits the DNP + tren combo pretty hard then...


----------



## Gregery (May 12, 2006)

bit of a let down if you had booked him as a guest poser


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Christ what a difference.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

thers a clip of ronnie guest posing in far worse condition than that.....and lee priest and gustavo man they are just palin fat off season


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm not being funny guys, but what do you expect the pro's to look like offseason ? you eat a strict and i mean STRICT competition diet for anywhere between 12 - 20 weeks and see how you body reacts to eating normal everyday food when the show's over. ronnie is 300lbs onstage, you think he eats salad and tuna 12 months a year ? plus i'm willing to bet that in the shawn ray pic ( who has now retired by the way) his bodyfat percentange is less than the guys who have posted comments on how fat he is above. Water retention is very high amongst offseason pros for several reasons. i competed 5 days ago, you wanna see how much water i'm holding right now !


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't think they were taking the piss out of him just saying the difference is amazing. No need to have a go at the people in the thread


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

fair do's. i was just trying illustrate that although all the pics you see of the pro's in the mags are all peeled and full, these pics are all taken within a 3 or 4 week peroid of the year. either just before or after a show. the rest of the time, this is how the pro's or amateurs for that matter look. (there are a few exceptions of course but not many).

bodybuilders are real people too with real lives and real food cravings, just like everybody. as well as this, a point i have to make on a daily occurance to people coming into the gym as beginners, is in order to gain muscle, you gotta feed the body. bottom line. ten times a week i get " i wanna lose bodyfat and gain muscle while keping in shape" or "i wanna look like you but i gotta lose a bit of this belly first".

my reply (the un-sarcastic one) is to tell them, muscle takes years to grow, fat takes weeks to lose. if you try and both at the same time, you'll end up doing neither.

I think shawn ray looks good in that pic actually, now lee priest on the other hand, enjoys his offseason a little too much. he doesn't look like the same guy on and off season.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I dropped 5 stone in 18 weeks for my first comp, held it for a week for comp 2, then put on 2.5stone in 5 days!

I had so much water retention I could barely make a fist to whack one of my mates who I was on holiday with at the time bcos he found it hilarious that when we got there I looked awesome and 4 days later I was a walking jello.

The doc gave me some diuretics and I dropped 1.5 stone on my return but as Bodyworks says water retention is a bitch after no sodium or dairy for that length of time.

Then you throw in some oxy, cyp and deca to take water retention to a all time high.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi all

nice shawn ray! i like the off saison, this is very big baby 

do you have a pictures of schwarzeneger off saison? i have use google and no reponse  :wink:


----------

